# RENDER 10.0 HD SUPREME



## Wurzelzwergel (25. Juni 2020)

Moin,

schade das an dieses "Tretmofa" die FOX 38 nicht ihren Weg gefunden hat. 
So natürlich ein schönes und zeitnahes Update mit den FOX und Sram 2021 Bauteilen, wobei ich mich etwas über die Preissteigerung gegen über dem 10.0 HD wundere, da anscheinend absolut baugleich.

Gruß

P.S: Wie sind den die bereits stolzen Besitzer mit ihrem Render so zu frieden?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2020)

Frag mal bei tretmofa-news.de nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (25. Juni 2020)

Frag mal Miss Peaches!


----------



## Walsumer1980 (25. Juni 2020)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Frag mal Miss Peaches!Anhang anzeigen 1071886


Telefonnummer


----------



## Wurzelzwergel (26. Juni 2020)

So hab mal Miss Peaches zu Rate gezogen und sie sagt alles supiii . . der Mehrpreis ergibt sich aus der goldenen Kette und der Öllackierung 
Ansonsten mein Fehler .  . wusste nicht das es ein eigenes Tretmofa-Forum gibt, da ich noch so doof bin und selber trete.

Gruß


----------

